# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Shrink wrap V 2pac

## PlasterPro

I was wondering if anyone  could shed some light on the price differance?
am aware there is some sort of problem maitanece with 2pac?, is delamination still an issuse with shrink wrap? 
cheers in advance 
regards

----------


## seriph1

it is still a problem with Vinyl wrap  -  I am no fan of either finish, but you didnt ask that  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlasterPro

come on then, what do you like?

----------


## manofaus

my mother in law has the 2pac style doors. They look great and if you damage them, as long as you get in early you can reseal and repair the door. The wrap doors I was told you can not repair. 
Like all things in life, I check the warranty. If you cant find the information that you need look at the warranty. I mean it will tell you exactly how much confidence that the manufacturer has in there product and if you damage it all warranties are usually void. 
From that stance I like the 2pak.  
the only doors that would last a lifetime would be folded 316 2mm thick stainless doors with 2 pin hinges and brass bushings. :Wink 1:

----------


## seriph1

you asked  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
But clearly I am in the minority   :Eek:

----------


## PlasterPro

I like that style in the right house  :Smilie:  
this is what style I like for my space

----------


## seriph1

maybe have a look at IKEA  -  they have some excellent and innovative products, which I have either bought or recommended for clients

----------


## arms

> maybe have a look at IKEA - they have some excellent and innovative products, which I have either bought or recommended for clients

  so your the one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## seriph1

yeah sure  -  isnt it obvious by the images I always use of my preferred designs  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## cabman

it depends who sprays the 2pac poly paint if its done right it will last

----------


## PrecisionCabs

I would not go with 2 pack as i feel that it is easier to chip and scratch. All it is is the same paint as is used on your cars and think how easy they chip and scratch.
With Vinyl the doors are fully seal and are a lot harder to chip. Still can scratch but it is easier to match one door as the colour is mass produced unlike being mixed by some supplier. I think you will also find that vinyl is cheaper and if you go to a reputable company de-laminating is not as big an issue as say 5 yrs ago.Thats just my thoughts any way. :2thumbsup:

----------


## cabmods

As a cabinet maker over the years i have seen a lot of problems with vinal wrap doors and panels such as delamination, colour fading, and shrinking around ovens and rangehoods. 
There are also limitations when working with vinal when making and fitting  a kitchen as its not supposed to be cut when formed around doors/ panels. this can become a problem when makeing some cabinets, its also a problem when fitting a job when  scribing panels ,fillers and kickers to out of level floors and walls.
As you can tell im no fan of vinal wrap. 
As for 2pac paint i have no problem with it as it can be repaired when chipped and is a far supperior product.    :2thumbsup:

----------


## easterndesign

i have to agree i always go 2pac ,vinyl is ugly it looks cheap.Yes it is basically the same paint as on your car ,mine has done 80000km lives outside gets rained on hailed on and neglected ,but whenever i wash it (twice a year) it comes up a treat.Most kitchens get a much easier life than the average car they dont live outside or sit at 100km an hour behind a truck on the freeway.At least you can fix paint try and get an exact colour match on vinyl 6 months after the job has been installed or at all.

----------


## renov8or

I would not consider vinyl wrap again - unless renovating and selling immediately. 
When I was renovating my kitchen I carefully considered vinyl versus 2 pack. I was afraid paint would chip easily, especially around cutlery draws which were most likely to get damaged. I was aware vinyl could lift when exposed to heat/steam but ended up choosing this and being prepared to take precautions. I researched the 3 main companies at the time in Sydney and chose the company which by general consensus was the best. Within 12 months edges started to lift on many panels where heat and steam was not relavent.This was not a one off as kitchen companies were also having problems . and with getting warranty honoured. They would not return phone calls and when I finally rang Fair Trading I was told they currently had several claims against them - and would not even return FT phone calls. (PM me if you want to know which company I used.) Over the years one of the other companies seems to have emerged as the main name in vinyl wrap and expanding into other areas as well such as laminate surfaces. However once bitten twice shy! 
Ironically, a mate had his kitchen done at the same time in 2 pack and had an 8 year old son who was very active. His kicthen has never been chipped!!! But if it had been the panels could have been repaired and repainted ...and paint gets harder as it gets older! 
I would certainly consider 2 pack next time or laminate as this can look very nice, and melamine with 2mm PVC edging in an investment property is more than acceptable. Just don't use vinyl!!!!!  I am about to have a bathroom vanity made - and finished in 2 pack.  *EDITED POST*

----------


## mike_perth

Well I have used Vinyl and have to say I would continue to do so. 
Ive now used it in two renovation projects and 3 motorhomes and had not one issue with it. They have maintained their color not faded, scratched, chipped or lifted anywhere. 
The first motorohome I used it in is now 8 years old and sits parked in the sun 24/7 and the only thing that has changed color is the Tasmanian Oak bullnosing in the kitchen! The doors all remain perfect and it gets a fair hammering with 2 dogs running around in it whenever we use it! Plus the kitchen in the house we lived in up until recently has a 5 year old Vinyl wrap door kitchen and we have just rented it out before we did I had another door made for it (someone...not me drilled the handle on wrong side!) and yes if you know what your looking for you can just pick the color difference and after 5 years Im not suprised but to the average punter (the tenants included) wont notice. 
I dont know if forum rules allow so mods if not please delete but I have used Proform in Malaga WA for all of these doors. 
Mike

----------


## Doc0055

Two pac is fine is you are retired and have no kids about, (think about kitchen stuff around your car) 
There is another option, there is a gloss laminated board that is eadged. It looks as good as 2-pac with the durabillity of laminate.

----------


## arms

> Two pac is fine is you are retired and have no kids about, (think about kitchen stuff around your car) 
> There is another option, there is a gloss laminated board that is eadged. It looks as good as 2-pac with the durabillity of laminate.

  from my recollections there is a sheen board which is a melamine product and there is also a full gloss board which is a polyurethane finish

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> At least you can fix paint try and get an exact colour match on vinyl 6 months after the job has been installed or at all.

  to be fair to Ikea, I had an issue with the foil seperating from the face on a couple of doors in a big kitchen around 12 months after installing and they happily gave me a full set doors/drawers and trims to make sure they all colour matched. service was excellent actually.

----------


## shauck

> from my recollections there is a sheen board which is a melamine product and there is also a full gloss board which is a polyurethane finish

   *Yes there is.* I just used it on my kitchen. I work for a company in Ballarat. We make kitchens, etc so when I chose our door and drawer fronts I went with Polytec Melamine Classic White Sheen. Looks great but not as pricey as vinyl wrap and two pac. When I was assembling the carcasses and inspecting the door/drawer fronts I noticed some fine circular scratches and was a bit concerned but now that they're in, can't notice them. Probably because being a sheen rather than gloss...?? Anyway they look fab and I'm happy.

----------


## john64

Personally 2 pack or polyurethane paint is my preference. All the kitchens I have done with vinyl wrapped doors have peeled or bubbled. I have never had any problems with the painted doors. 
Price isn't a huge factor as both products now can be found for similar prices too.

----------


## GCP310

the company i work for do project work, high-rise apartment and high end penthouse type work, and in the 6 years i have worked there, not one architect has specified a vinyl wrapped door. 
because, its cheap and nasty, and looks cheap and nasty.  :Biggrin:  
Polytec gloss board looks great IMHO.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## chirocare

Vinyl wrap still have issues esp in areas of heat. Poly does not peel. Pricing is very similar between the two products.

----------


## bcaso

How similar?  Do you have your facts wright?

----------


## melrich

> Two pac is fine is you are retired and have no kids about, (think about kitchen stuff around your car) 
> There is another option, there is a gloss laminated board that is eadged. It looks as good as 2-pac with the durabillity of laminate.

  
What are all these kids doing? Playing cricket in the kitchen? 
We have 2 pac and 2 kids (5 and 8). Two years later and not a single chip. Just not sure what it is about kids that make them 2 pac shredders? Personally, I don't think you can get that finish with any other product.....and if does get a chip...simple, get it repaired.

----------


## chrisv1

Has anyone in Perth had any experience with Kitchen and Granite of Landsdale and there products. 
Any feedback appreciated. 
Cheers. 
Chrisv

----------


## ctk1

I am probably going to use Polytec Thermolaminated Vinyl, I think it looks great not cheap, but i suppose it depends on the brand of vinyl you use. I'm looking at getting my kitchen flat pack from kitchensubuild any one had experience from them good or bad?

----------

